# At long last



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

One of our pairs of Pardine Genets have had babies and raised them !!


----------



## genevie (Jul 12, 2011)

Beautiful! Genets were and always will be my first exotic love, can't wait to get some of my own one day. Don't see Pardines often, are there others besides yours in the UK?


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Congrats! Absolutely beautiful! :flrt:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi,

From what we can gather we don't think there are others in the UK.

Some people have said they had them but on inspection of pics sent, they we not Pardines.

We have 3 pairs, all unrelated and now two babies :2thumb:

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

They are so beautiful, I love them. The pardines look like they have much silkier fur than the others. Are you keeping these 2?


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

em_40 said:


> They are so beautiful, I love them. The pardines look like they have much silkier fur than the others. Are you keeping these 2?


 Hi,

The Pardines do appear silkier and they are very distinctive compared to the genetta;s and tigrina's.

We are not sure what we are going to do with the babies :gasp:.

Would like to keep them but obviously it is difficult to keep everything. At the same time as they are quite rare in the Uk they need to go to the right home. All animals need to go to the right home but you know what I mean :2thumb:

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Would be nice if you could pair them up with an unrelated litter from another of your pairs to make another unrelated pair 

Be nice for them to go to people who wish to breed them but to keep only unrelated pairs breeding anyway. But as you have all the unrelated pairs it seems you'd have to make another!

Best of luck anyway, they are gorgeous, genets are a favourite. Usually I think you can't beat a common, but the Pardines are very different, so elegant.


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

So beautiful :flrt:
want some genets myself one day


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Nice Neil.


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Beautiful mate. Well done to you both and well done to the parents for raising them. So jealous right now lol


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Absolutely stunning! :flrt:

Well done you! :2thumb:


----------



## DAZWIDD (Feb 9, 2009)

Stunning looking creatures


----------

